# southeastern hike



## tmc1970 (Aug 12, 2017)

hello, i'm a newb to picking and would love to go with some experienced folks. i'm in delaware county, but willing to travel. anyone interested?


----------



## tmc1970 (Aug 12, 2017)

ok, i'm really a serial killer trying to get my next victim alone in the woods…..thanks for all the help.


----------



## Antiquated notions (Jun 1, 2017)

tmc1970 said:


> ok, i'm really a serial killer trying to get my next victim alone in the woods…..thanks for all the help.


Are you the hippie dress up like a clown type serial killer or the chainsaw wear your face type? If your the hippie type I'm over in York county I'm not an expert but I can show you how to find chanterelles some bolete turkey tail etc.


----------



## austin (Mar 31, 2016)

Make sure you post pics of what you find so I can feature this thread!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yo tmc how southeast are you? Was thinking about setting up a club since one of my mentors has passed. Not one of those legal clubs shit but a get together and go from there. Teach folks how I was taught old school keys and boots on the ground. I'm in SKOOK but will travel some it's a give and take!! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Tmc check out the SUMMER FINDS 2017 thread (THIS IS WHY I DID IT). You have a snapshot of what folks are finding all summer long when and where.(Trust me this is a great thing). Follow along get out and about and take photo's ask questions. It's a process don't just come on and say Hey I'm a newbie looking for some help ( I put a post on ever year doing the same thing) (Fishing).. If you are serious you will get the help needed, read all you can read starting right here and ask questions!!! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## tmc1970 (Aug 12, 2017)

wow! thanks for all the replies. that sounds like a great idea to me trahn008, i'm in Aston.
antiquated notions, i'm def. the hippie type, lol. i get up around red lion come fall if that would work for you?


----------



## Antiquated notions (Jun 1, 2017)

tmc1970 said:


> wow! thanks for all the replies. that sounds like a great idea to me trahn008, i'm in Aston.
> antiquated notions, i'm def. the hippie type, lol. i get up around red lion come fall if that would work for you?


I know that area pretty well. Whenever your coming message me on here we can hook up and go hunting


----------

